# Sick 4 Year Old Golden



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

I would get her to the vet ASAP - it sounds like she is hurting all over? It just doesn't sound right - IMO, I would get her there ASAP. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry she is having trouble - how scary. Frankly, I'd take her to the vet ASAP.


----------



## AmberSam (Dec 3, 2009)

it seems as though the pain is only in her rear end so i am not sure..her front end seems good


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely take her in! If she's crying out, she's probably in substantial pain.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I would definitely not feel comfortable waiting even a day. Make the drive and get to the vet ASAP.


----------



## AmberSam (Dec 3, 2009)

I will take her to the vet tomorrow....hopefully she will be ok. Thanks for the advice


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Geezus, that would be an ER visit if it were any of my pets. I can't imagine waiting overnight after the scene you describe in the kitchen. Hopefully? What if she isn't, what then? I hope for your doggys sake it's nothing serious but truthfully, it really could be. It sounds like it is actually. I hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Please go to the vet now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs are stoic and hide pain, if she is crying she is in substantial pain, I wouldn't wait to see the vet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would get her to the vet tonight. Do you have an emergency vet that you can take her to? Goldens are so stoic that if she crys in pain then it means something is wrong.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would be concerned. At a minimum she needs pain relief. If she was mine and I noticed this late at night, and she was otherwise normal (eating, drinking, going to the bathroom, able to control bowel and bladder, and able to at least get around), I would give her a rimadyl and go to the vet first thing tomorrow morning. I feel if she is yelping constantly, whining, pacing, shaking, panting or yawning excessively, her rear is shaking, or she has lost control of her bowel, bladder, and/or cannot walk, then you need to go the emergency vet NOW.

JMO


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Dog-In Car-To Vet-Now.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My first thought was bloat - and if I am correct, and you wait until tomorrow morning - you might lose her  I do hope I am wrong, but I feel it is better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I wonder if possibly she has done something to one of the disc's in her back. It sounds the way she is acting, very much like my little Doxie has if she is having issues with her back. Do you have anything for pain for her? If she is crying out, she is hurting badly, and I would get her to the Vet ASAP, and find out what is going on with her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dogs with bloat act extremely distressed, which is why I said if she is doing xyz she needs to go NOW.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What ever it is , it sounds horrendous. Get to ER vet NOW!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It may be something as simple as impacted anal sacs. My GSD acted like that when hers were badly impacted. She acted as if she broke her back. Very uncomfortable, and even once they were cleaned, she was still in discomfort for about 24 hours. I believe they can rupture.

I would take her as soon as possible.


----------



## Jeanpapp (Dec 1, 2009)

*How is the dog?*

What did the vet say? Poor dog!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I happen to know that this person was online when I posted and when mylissy posted. I find it very disturbing that as of this morning, the OP still hasn't posted!! I know that somehow there are people out there who do not love their dogs and take the serious nature of their responsibility like many of us here do but it's so hard to see. I hope that this person did take the dog to the ER vet and if so, good for you - IMO it was the right thing to do. I really truly feel that when we take on a living, breathing, feeling, and loving creature into our home, it is our sincerest honor and duty to take the best care of them that we can. If you don't have a lot of money - work that out later. You don't let your dog or cat down for any reason when it is undoubtedly in their best interests to see the vet as soon as humanly possible. 

Please take the time to update on your four year old as so many of us are now concerned. I hope you already took her to the vet and if you didn't, that as soon as you wake up you get her into the car and take her. I will never understand denying medical care to save a few dollars, especially, when a lot of times - waiting makes things worse and you end up putting your pet through unneccessary pain and you end up spending a lot more money.


----------



## AmberSam (Dec 3, 2009)

if it were possible i would have gone last night but with the snow we have been getting, the roads are terrible, ( more than 1.5 feet) in the last day driving two hours in the dark is not an option for me. I am also pregnant and the highway where i live has gang patrols..so there is no way i am going out by my self at night. My husband and I are leaving here at 8ish. once we figure out how toget her inthe car. thanks for all the comments


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keep us posted!

Is she overweight? That's very bad for her hips and health over all


----------



## AmberSam (Dec 3, 2009)

i am not worried about the cash, it isn't a big deal for me, of course i am worried about my dog, but i can't risk my own life in the process, i have to wait for my husband to get home from work in the morning


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope all turns out well. Please let us know!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AmberSam*

AmberSam

Please let us know how she is.
Sorry about all the snow.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hoping she is fine! Please take care in driving and when you have a chance please let us know how she made out.
Sometimes we here can be SO passionate about our dogs we do not take the time to realize there could be sound reasons for another's choices.


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

I would bring her in right away, please keep us posted!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Please let us know how it goes at the vet. Drive safely!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Stressful, very  The OP is making the right choices, but how difficult this must be for her. Difficult circumstances.

I'm hoping for good news and yes, drive safely and take care!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope you can get Sydney and yourselves to the vet safely please keep us posted on her condition when you have time.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

AmberSam said:


> if it were possible i would have gone last night but with the snow we have been getting, the roads are terrible, ( more than 1.5 feet) in the last day driving two hours in the dark is not an option for me. I am also pregnant and the highway where i live has gang patrols..so there is no way i am going out by my self at night. My husband and I are leaving here at 8ish. once we figure out how toget her inthe car. thanks for all the comments


 
I can understand that but remember this is coming from a girl who drove in a blizzard 2 1/2 hours one way to get her sick cat to the vet. Please let us know how the vet went - I hope your girl is going to be okay!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

AmberSam,
How is your dog?
My dog had rear end area pain after going on a very long run through the woods where he was jumping over logs and running up and down banks. He kept trying to lick at the base of his tail area, and we noticed his tail hung down in an odd way. The vet dx Limber Tail, or what is sometimes cold water tail. He needed pain relief but recovered after a short while.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

How is your golden? Please let us know if she is okay!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Thinking of Sydney.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

We're all concerned here. Please post!


----------



## AmberSam (Dec 3, 2009)

Sydney is doing perfect. Vet said all she had was a pulled muscle in her left hind leg. She isn't crying at all...vet did not give any medication saying she should stop crying soon cause it wasn't a very bad pull. She is doing well!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That's great. We were all worried.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

So happy to hear the news!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh thats good news!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that is great news!! lot a worry about that kid!

now -- Sydney pics!


----------

